# Track loader suggestions



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello, time to replace my Bobcat 773. Looking at used track loaders in the $30- 50k range. I would like to keep it under $40k though. 

I do some dirt work in the Summer and use a small tree spade, but these days I really need to have a reliable, capable machine to clear the lots at my 2 businesses. I want a track loader. The rubber tracks on my 773 are awesome but the tires will slip in the tracks at times when in the snow. I would consider a wheeled machine with over-the-tracks again but I do not like the fact that the front drive chains should be removed for that setup. If you get a flat, it is a major PIA to get the loader unstuck and the track back on.

I like the Bobcat, Kubota, Cat, and ASV machines. For dealer support, the Bobcat/Kubota dealer is very convenient, the Cat is within 30 minutes away, but the ASV dealer is a couple hours away.

I would like 60+ HP, heat/door, high flow. Don't need or want AC but it seems like they all have it. The machines with suspension look pretty good, but I would think there is a lot more maintenance. I would probably not exceed 50 hours per year.

Do any of these brands stand out in snow moving ability? Reliability?


----------



## farmboy555 (Sep 6, 2006)

I’ve been a Bobcat guy all my life last two was a 853 & s185 purchased a new Kubota SVL 65 back in June wide tracks, high flow, heat & ac. I’m really liking it


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

I can only speak to the reliability, we don’t use them to push snow.

I’ve spent ample seat time in the Kubuta SVL75 and Cat259d, and I’ve run the Bobcat(think it was a T590). I’ve never even sat in an ASV. All three machines are impressive. Cats seem to hold resale the best so if your buying used you’ll probably end up with a higher hour machine if you go Cat. The Cat is a very well rounded machine. Comfy cab, easy to service, strong hydraulics, good reliability and parts are available pretty much anywhere you to.

We started running the Kubotas when they came out a few years ago. I figured it would be some low budget copycat design by a company that was trying to sell on price point instead of quality. I was wrong and we have been very impressed with them. Some things I like that are specific to the Kubota: the door slides up (like the front glass on an excavator) instead of swinging out, so you can exit the machine if need be with the arms in the air. The 2 travel speeds- Rabbit speed is FAST(in skidsteer terms). The lap-bar (not really a bar at all, 2 individual arms that fold down and become arm rests) is more ergonomic. Comfy cab, and it’s very good on fuel.
Somewhat limited seat time in the Bobcat, but it was a nice machine that did everything I asked.

If it were me, and dealer support was the same across the board, I would look for a Kubota, but would not hesitate to buy a Cat if I found one at a fair price.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I love my Cat 297c but if you find one that needs a new undercarriage run away from it as fast as you can







Not a fun job and the cost of the cost of replacing the idlers, bogies and squirrel cage adds up real quick


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Masssnowfighter said:


> I love my Cat 297c but if you find one that needs a new undercarriage run away from it as fast as you can
> View attachment 200434
> Not a fun job and the cost of the cost of replacing the idlers, bogies and squirrel cage adds up real quick


Not to steal away from OP, Massnowfighter, glad you now how to turn wrenches, good time to get in those tight areas clean up/wax lol


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

512high said:


> Not to steal away from OP, Massnowfighter, glad you now how to turn wrenches, good time to get in those tight areas clean up/wax lol


yes, everything that isn't being replaced has been cleaned and repainted. Turning wrenches is the easy part, trying to extract broken bolts that attach to $5,000 drive motor is the nerve racking stressful part and makes me wish I paid someone else to deal with the headache


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Masssnowfighter said:


> yes, everything that isn't being replaced has been cleaned and repainted. Turning wrenches is the easy part, trying to extract broken bolts that attach to $5,000 drive motor is the nerve racking stressful part and makes me wish I paid someone else to deal with the headache


Again, sorry OP, Massnowfighter, just wondering where in mass your located, and how large is your shop? Seems like you have a lot of iron.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

I do like the door on the Kubota. I got stuck in my Bobcat once when the engine died suddenly. Gas cap vent was plugged. I think Kubota makes one of the best diesel engines too.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

512high said:


> Again, sorry OP, Massnowfighter, just wondering where in mass your located, and how large is your shop? Seems like you have a lot of iron.


Shop is in Westfield, it's about 8,000 sq ft. And yes I have an excessive amount of iron for 2 man operation, some would say I have a bit of a "spending problem" but I think I have a unorthodox way of investing my money that works really well for me


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Too the OP, find a CAT with a good undercarriage and buy it and you will be really happy with it. I have 2,000 hours on mine and besides wear and tear stuff have had no issues. On the other hand my dads company buys a new bobcat every couple years and they seem to spend more time at the dealership getting repaired then actually working, plus I can’t stand how much everything rattles in the cab. Cat cabs are nice and quiet and doesn’t sound like the glass is about to fall out


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Try to find something pre tier 4 so a non def machine... My newer bigger Bobcat and the Cat 262D's I had seem to really drink fuel... Kubota's seem to be a bit better on fuel consumption. 

Like stated on here before Kubota's are far from Cadillac's but have been solid machines. Also look at Tak's they have become a leading tracked machine around here...


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

Cat 289d is the best value in your class used and really nice smooth skids. Cat leads the way with skidsteers. Have it inspected by cat. I see a lot of good condition 289d's sell for under 40.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

If you want comfort go with any Cat MTL (257, 277, 287, or 297) again you need to look at the track, boogies and idlers. I have had a CAT297c for 12 years I bought it used with 100hrs on it for around 52,000 fully loaded, counter weight kit, 2 speed, high flow, cab, lexan package, a/c, vertical lift, air ride seat, radio with remote, bucket, plow, grapple and pallet forks. I bought threw the dealer because they had .5% financing for used equipment at the time and it was for 72 months with zero down.. man those where the days... anyways. Its comfy. I don't want to buy a new one as I mostly do snow removal with it and the new def systems on the CATs don't like sub zero temps even at high RPMs. Look into to used CAT or Kubotas SVL. The SVL doesnt have as smooth a ride, but is built with quality and has a roomy cab.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You say land clearing at your businesses. Are you talking about clearing with a bucket, grapple, tree puller, etc or clearing with a drum or disc mulcher?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Treeboy said:


> Cat 289d is the best value in your class used and really nice smooth skids. Cat leads the way with skidsteers. Have it inspected by cat. I see a lot of good condition 289d's sell for under 40.


Is this proven fact or just marketing propaganda?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this proven fact or just marketing propaganda?


I'm going with the latter....


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this proven fact or just marketing propaganda?


Its a proven fact you just proved it by not saying what is better.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Treeboy said:


> Its a proven fact you just proved it by not saying what is better.


That doesn't make something a fact?

That's just restating what you said.

If I say an Apple is the greatest thing ever and nothing will ever be as good as an apple, I haven't proved anything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Treeboy said:


> Its a proven fact you just proved it by not saying what is better.


Huh?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this proven fact or just marketing propaganda?





Defcon 5 said:


> I'm going with the latter....


I'd definitely agree with the latter. 
Gotta get people to drink that Cat cool-aid anyway possible!



Treeboy said:


> Its a proven fact you just proved it by not saying what is better.


I'd take a Takeuchi well before I got a Cat ctl. Can't say I've ever felt they were the best in the market.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark13 said:


> I'd take a Takeuchi well before


:clapping:


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

IMO...
Taks are the best built, most power, and sturdiest machines
Cat has the best creature comforts and ride

I've ran...Taks, Cats, Bobcats, and old ASVs


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> IMO...
> Taks are the best built, most power, and sturdiest machines
> Cat has the best creature comforts and ride
> 
> I've ran...Taks, Cats, Bobcats, and old ASVs


What about mustang and case,


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about mustang and case,


No


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about mustang and case,


Older mustang's are taks, I've ran wheeled cases and 1 new holland tracked that was junk


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about mustang and case,


The older Mustang MTL and Gehl CTL line were Takeuchi TL100 and TL200 series machines with different cabs. Their newer RT stuff is in house designed and not nearly as good imo.

The older Case 1800, XT, and 400 series are far better machines then the newer Alpha series as well imo. Can't say I've ever run a newer Case machine and felt the need to add one of my business.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Really like our T595. Ive spent minimal time in any other loader, ran a bit of John Deere, demo'd a SSV75 Kubota and like that machine, it was very smooth. I've ran a case a couple times and it seemed very whiney and under powered. We put a 10' box on our t595 in the winter and it pushes it, just need to know how to use momentum and gravity to your advantage. Overall I really like the bobcat machine and in 800 hours have only had 1 issue with a common wire grounding out. Dealer support came out and fixed it in 10 minutes. Dealer support is key as to any piece of equipment. The t595 is 74hp in the 590 frame.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ty27 said:


> Really like our T595. We put a 10' box on our t595 in the winter and it pushes it, just need to know how to use momentum and gravity to your advantage.


If you switch to the bar tracks or zig zag bar tracks like the camso sd you'll find the T595 handles the pusher much better. The tracks will make it a different machine in the snow, mud, or steep terrain compared to the factory offset block pattern tracks. One downside to the zig zag bar tracks is they are rough on turf or sensitive ground no matter how careful you are.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark13 said:


> The older Mustang MTL and Gehl CTL line were Takeuchi TL100 and TL200 series machines with different cabs. Their newer RT stuff is in house designed and not nearly as good imo.
> 
> The older Case 1800, XT, and 400 series are far better machines then the newer Alpha series as well imo. Can't say I've ever run a newer Case machine and felt the need to add one of my business.


Never ran a mustang, the nursery here uses them.

The case I ran was a pos, cab rattled and caused issues with the parking break, couldn't really make
an assumption on using it a few times.

bobcat, not really a foot pedal guy but I heard they changed that.

Lease a cat for the summer for loading mulch, it's a cat 259 whatever letter they use now, I like the joy sticks, wouldn't say it's the greatest thing ever. and much like the bobcat, it doesn't float...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BossPlow2010 said:


> bobcat, not really a foot pedal guy but I heard they changed that.
> 
> Lease a cat for the summer for loading mulch, it's a cat 259 whatever letter they use now, I like the joy sticks, wouldn't say it's the greatest thing ever. and much like the bobcat, it doesn't float...


Bobcat has offered hand controls since the late 90's, the earlier ones had the tendency to be jumpy but the later stuff is pretty good. I'm not a fan of E/H controls but to keep it short, bobcat hasn't been only hand/foot for many years.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark13 said:


> Bobcat has offered hand controls since the late 90's, the earlier ones had the tendency to be jumpy but the later stuff is pretty good. I'm not a fan of E/H controls but to keep it short, bobcat hasn't been only hand/foot for many years.


That's nice. The ones I used still had the foot controls. Started leasing a cat In the summer around 2012 or 13 I've liked it, anything else just seems different. 
Wouldn't say cat is the greatest thing ever, would base it on user preference. 
You go to any dealer, they'll preach that their machines is the greatest and bla bla
Bla.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think the best loader is the one with the best dealer support. They are all mechanical, they all break. Get what you can afford with the best dealer support.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think the best loader is the one with the best dealer support. They are all mechanical, they all break. Get what you can afford with the best dealer support.


That's true, dealer support is the key. I wish they "all" were mechanical! These machines are now like cars/trucks,hitting them with a hammer doesn't help anymore:hammerhead: .Darn electronics , unless you are a computer expert with a laptop loaded with proprietary software you're sunk. Simple digital display goes out ,bobcat wants 1300$ for a complete panel that needs to be flashed by dealer. Probably a 5$ display. Anyways,dealer support is now even more important than 10 years ago.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think the best loader is the one with the best dealer support. They are all mechanical, they all break. Get what you can afford with the best dealer support.


WELL SAID..........PERFECTLY! I had a John Deere 244J, for 4 years, no major issues, however, Nortrax dealer in New Hampshire said we no longer will be servicing the smaller units, they were 40 miles away from our shop, my other John Deere facility that would was 38 miles south(traffic nightmare) or 60 miles east.
Sold it private sale, bought a used CAT, brand new state of the art facility 14 miles away, yes dealers are expensive, however, parts availability /service great if needed. My two cents. But like Mark said, I don't care what brand, crap will breakdown sooner or later.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well its 80 degrees outside in Minnesota so I don't know if this site will see much traffic now but I need to get a little more serious about finding a track loader. I might try renting one of each that I like for day. 

Questions:
Do the multi-terrain loaders have any significant advantage over the fixed track loaders in the snow?

Does anyone use the Camoplast/Solideal OTT tracks on a wheel loader?

Thanks!


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

I put McLaren rubber ott on my gene 5640 recently and it’s not even the same machine anymore. The traction and float over soft ground is outrageous. 
Adding the extra 1200# at the ground also helps a lot with tipping points. Altogether a nice economical option if you don’t want to spend 40gs on a track machine. The skid ran me 13k with 1500 hours and the tracks were 4K.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think the OTT tracks are under appreciated. I was out with mine a couple months ago. Another guy was helping with a big ASV. He got stuck in a low spot that looked dry but was soft. I could literally drive mine in circles around him. And my tracks are maybe 50% at best. 

I am surprised they add 1200#. I think that is double what my Goodyear tracks weigh. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

The mclarens are all rubber but there’s probably more steel around them for the rubber pads to attach to than a normal pair of steel tracks. I was very surprised myself when the shipping weight was 1400#.


----------

